# Baby betta! Need name suggestions :) (pic heavy)



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Soooo... I went to Petco for the first time in forever today, since it's farther to drive to than my LFS. I figured I had loads of time to kill today, so I would go to Petco and my LFS. I wanted snails and shrimp. LFS didn't have any shrimp, so I had an extra $2 I had intended to spend... But then I saw this little guy at Petco, and he was only $2 and he was so cute and omg. Impulse buy. No regrets.

I need names.  No idea what tail type or gender he is. I'm THINKING he's going to be a male, and I'm hoping for Halfmoon or Delta. His body is kind of an iridescent green/blue, and his fins are a little reddish/purple/blue. xD It's hard to tell, since he's still really tiny. He's loving life right now though. He's been inspecting every nook and cranny of his new home. It must feel so big to him. 

I'd prefer unisex names, so that way it doesn't matter if he turns out to be male or female. 

Here's a video of him. He's that little hard to see thing that keeps moving. xD


----------



## shakeitsalome (Mar 29, 2013)

Awwwww!!!!!

Too busy going "omg-he's-so-tiny-and-adorable-and-look-at-him-zooming-around squeee!!!" to think of a name.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

hmmm, pretty cute, was thinking Zen but with him/her zooming around that much, not sure if its applicable


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

shakeitsalome said:


> Awwwww!!!!!
> 
> Too busy going "omg-he's-so-tiny-and-adorable-and-look-at-him-zooming-around squeee!!!" to think of a name.


I've been squeeing over him just as much, if not more, than you are. xD Only when I can find him though, because when he hides, he completely disappears. If he's not moving, he's impossible to see!



Nibblez said:


> hmmm, pretty cute, was thinking Zen but with him/her zooming around that much, not sure if its applicable


He's a wiggly little guy. NONE of my fish would suit that name. xD  They're all wiggly and happy and rarely stay still. That's why every picture I have of all of them is blurry.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

haha, sounds like Tenshi when i first got him, he zips around the tank like i've never seen before. Maybe Flash would fit your new boy.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

WIGGLE! lol (nope can't tell that I have a toddler!!!)

Soooo Squeeeee and tiiiiinyyyyy


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

The third picture shows his colors best.  His body seems kind of teal-ish, while his fins are blue and red.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

So cute! It looks like a female!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm hoping he might be a female! But with his colors, he would make a very pretty male HM.  I still need names for him... Or her.


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

How about "Tiresias," the transgendered prophet from Ovid's Metamorphoses and T.S. Eliot's The Waste Land?:
"I Tiresias, though blind, throbbing between two lives
Old man with wrinkled female breasts, can see
At the violet hour, the evening hour that strives
Homeward, and brings the sailor home from sea
The typist home at teatime, clears her breakfast, lights
Her stove, and lays out food in tins"


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Just a quick tip on taking pictures with your camera and I may be wrong on this Im no professional but you pics look a lot like what my camera does if I dont get the lighting right. Dont use your zoom function on the camera stand 2 feet away from the tank and use your flash later crop the image of just your fish and zoom in I use this web site to edit http://pixlr.com/ and choose the advance setting. If you are using a phone camera I found that using a flashlight above the water will also help with the clarity of the shot. Also I found that if its dark out and you dont have natural light in your room turn your house light of and take a picture of the fish tank in the dark with the flash on I've gotton some really good pictures this way.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

reminds me of Robin (as in Batman and Robin), maybe it's the green and red...


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

MadMay said:


> Just a quick tip on taking pictures with your camera and I may be wrong on this Im no professional but you pics look a lot like what my camera does if I dont get the lighting right. Dont use your zoom function on the camera stand 2 feet away from the tank and use your flash later crop the image of just your fish and zoom in I use this web site to edit http://pixlr.com/ and choose the advance setting. If you are using a phone camera I found that using a flashlight above the water will also help with the clarity of the shot. Also I found that if its dark out and you dont have natural light in your room turn your house light of and take a picture of the fish tank in the dark with the flash on I've gotton some really good pictures this way.


I use my phone's camera. xD My room just isn't bright enough to take really bright pictures unless its of my big tank, because the tank itself is really well lit.



Otterfun said:


> reminds me of Robin (as in Batman and Robin), maybe it's the green and red...


Ooh, I like that!


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Since "he" spends so much time zipping around the tank....how about "Zippy"?


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Catw0man said:


> Since "he" spends so much time zipping around the tank....how about "Zippy"?


Possibly... I know someone I don't quite like that is nicknamed Zippy. xD So maybe not.

I did just see a post by another member about a kitten they named Norman... And I'm kinda obsessed with this new show, Bates Motel, where the kid's name is Norman and his mother's name is Norma, so... I can name the baby Norma. xD If it's a girl, it shall be Norma, and if it's a boy, he shall be Norman. 'Cause Norman is freakin' adorable.


----------

